# Science Fiction Short Stories - Turing's Revenge



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

_Turing's Revenge and Other Stories_
Four science fiction tales of the future and one of the ancient past. A total of 22,000 unforgettable words.

"Turing's Revenge"
Remember Alan Turing's test for artificial intelligence? It simply won't tell you if your robot has a soul. You will have to answer that question on your own... and you'd better get it right.

"To My Dearest Aphrodite"
The Great Library of Alexandria, 246 BC. To save the greatest city in the world, the Library's astronomer must solve a very unusual crime.

"Farewell to Arms"
A biologically enhanced assassin finds that his weapons are useless against a beautiful young woman who works in a shoe store.

"Wise as Serpents"
When humans discovered the alien pavo civilization, they found them to be invisible savage killers. But there is still a chance for peace. Or is there?

"Midgigoroo and the Singularity"
Futurists anxiously await the Singularity - the moment when superhuman intelligence makes the future impossible to predict. But how will others react to it? An Australian Aborigine, say?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven. . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

First review is in.  Five stars.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

This is silly, but I had to try it. Click the robot? 



Five unforgettable short stories *FREE today, Saturday, April 28.* Four are hard science fiction; one is a historical mystery set in the Library of Alexandria.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steverino said:


> This is silly, but I had to try it. Click the robot?


stay still you silly robot!

I liked the aborigine story.


----------



## Julie W (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm intrigued.  Downloaded.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm trying out the "Vitruvian" cover this week. What do you think? This, or the grenade-hurling robot?

​


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Reviews for Steven W. White:

"One of the new brilliant creators in fiction." - Author Doniella Boaz, re: _New World_

"Just the right amount of tension and action." - Barry North, re: _Turing's Revenge and Other Stories_

"Obviously has a great knowledge of both history and science." - Author Kevin E. Lake, re: _Outrageous Fortunes_

"Fun adventure... a delight to read." - Alternate History Weekly Update, re: _Outrageous Fortunes_


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

These stories are free today!

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"There are several things to keep in mind when burning down a building."
-- opening sentence of "Turing's Revenge"


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"The tracks were definitely human."
-- opening sentence of "Midgigoroo and the Singularity"


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Mind-bending shorties:

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Free Thursday!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

99 cents.  That is all.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The prelude to a robot revolution.
Running through the stacks at the Library of Alexandria.
A high-tech hit man.
A scientist, a warrior, and a diplomat find killer aliens.
The Singularity, up close and personal.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The aliens in "Wise as Serpents" use a language based on color, with no adjectives.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"Midgigoroo and the Singularity" reached the semi-finals in both the Writer's Digest Writing Contest and Writers of the Future.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Do humanlike robots have rights?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"To My Dearest Aphrodite" has a climactic scene at the Pharos, one of the Seven Wonders of the Ancient World.  In 246 BC, you could walk there from the Great Library of Alexandria.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories:
The prelude to a robot revolution.
Running through the stacks at the Library of Alexandria.
A high-tech hit man.
A scientist, a warrior, and a diplomat find killer aliens.
The Singularity, up close and personal.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

A new five-star review on the UK site begins:

"The author grabs u by the unmentionables and drags u along on a wild adventure..."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

That UK site review goes on to say, "the final twist of the short story of the title will leave you gasping."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Mind-bending shorties:

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Reviews for Steven W. White:

"One of the new brilliant creators in fiction." - Author Doniella Boaz, re: _New World_

"Just the right amount of tension and action." - Barry North, re: _Turing's Revenge and Other Stories_

"Obviously has a great knowledge of both history and science." - Author Kevin E. Lake, re: _Outrageous Fortunes_

"Fun adventure... a delight to read." - Alternate History Weekly Update, re: _Outrageous Fortunes_


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories:
The prelude to a robot revolution.
Running through the stacks at the Library of Alexandria.
A high-tech hit man.
A scientist, a warrior, and a diplomat find killer aliens.
The Singularity, up close and personal.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Four science fiction tales of the future and one of the ancient past. A total of 22,000 unforgettable words.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories:

"Turing's Revenge"
Remember Alan Turing's test for artificial intelligence? It simply won't tell you if your robot has a soul. You will have to answer that question on your own... and you'd better get it right.

"To My Dearest Aphrodite"
The Great Library of Alexandria, 246 BC. To save the greatest city in the world, the Library's astronomer must solve a very unusual crime.

"Farewell to Arms"
A biologically enhanced assassin finds that his weapons are useless against a beautiful young woman who works in a shoe store.

"Wise as Serpents"
When humans discovered the alien pavo civilization, they found them to be invisible savage killers. But there is still a chance for peace. Or is there?

"Midgigoroo and the Singularity"
Futurists anxiously await the Singularity - the moment when superhuman intelligence makes the future impossible to predict. But how will others react to it? An Australian Aborigine, say?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Do humanlike robots have rights?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The prelude to a robot revolution.
Running through the stacks at the Library of Alexandria.
A high-tech hit man.
A scientist, a warrior, and a diplomat find killer aliens.
The Singularity, up close and personal.
​


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Mind-bending shorties: Turing's Revenge and Other Stories


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Click the robot? 



Five unforgettable short stories. Four are hard science fiction; one is a historical mystery set in the Library of Alexandria.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"Midgigoroo and the Singularity" reached the semi-finals in both the Writer's Digest Writing Contest and Writers of the Future.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"One of the new brilliant creators in fiction." - Author Doniella Boaz, re: _New World_

"Just the right amount of tension and action." - Barry North, re: _Turing's Revenge and Other Stories_

"Obviously has a great knowledge of both history and science." - Author Kevin E. Lake, re: _Outrageous Fortunes_

"Fun adventure... a delight to read." - Alternate History Weekly Update, re: _Outrageous Fortunes_

Mind-bending shorties: Turing's Revenge and Other Stories


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

_Turing's Revenge and Other Stories_
Four science fiction tales of the future and one of the ancient past. A total of 22,000 unforgettable words.

"Turing's Revenge"
Remember Alan Turing's test for artificial intelligence? It simply won't tell you if your robot has a soul. You will have to answer that question on your own... and you'd better get it right.

"To My Dearest Aphrodite"
The Great Library of Alexandria, 246 BC. To save the greatest city in the world, the Library's astronomer must solve a very unusual crime.

"Farewell to Arms"
A biologically enhanced assassin finds that his weapons are useless against a beautiful young woman who works in a shoe store.

"Wise as Serpents"
When humans discovered the alien pavo civilization, they found them to be invisible savage killers. But there is still a chance for peace. Or is there?

"Midgigoroo and the Singularity"
Futurists anxiously await the Singularity - the moment when superhuman intelligence makes the future impossible to predict. But how will others react to it? An Australian Aborigine, say?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the Pharos lighthouse, on the heptastadium down the street from the great Library of Alexandria. The climax to "To My Dearest Aphrodite" takes place here, in 246 BC.










That story is a mystery... and a love story.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Mind-bending shorties:

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

99 cents.  That is all.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The prelude to a robot revolution.
Running through the stacks at the Library of Alexandria.
A high-tech hit man.
A scientist, a warrior, and a diplomat find killer aliens.
The Singularity, up close and personal.
​


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Mind-bending shorties: Turing's Revenge and Other Stories


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories:
The prelude to a robot revolution.
Running through the stacks at the Library of Alexandria.
A high-tech hit man.
A scientist, a warrior, and a diplomat find killer aliens.
The Singularity, up close and personal.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories:

"Turing's Revenge"
Remember Alan Turing's test for artificial intelligence? It simply won't tell you if your robot has a soul. You will have to answer that question on your own... and you'd better get it right.

"To My Dearest Aphrodite"
The Great Library of Alexandria, 246 BC. To save the greatest city in the world, the Library's astronomer must solve a very unusual crime.

"Farewell to Arms"
A biologically enhanced assassin finds that his weapons are useless against a beautiful young woman who works in a shoe store.

"Wise as Serpents"
When humans discovered the alien pavo civilization, they found them to be invisible savage killers. But there is still a chance for peace. Or is there?

"Midgigoroo and the Singularity"
Futurists anxiously await the Singularity - the moment when superhuman intelligence makes the future impossible to predict. But how will others react to it? An Australian Aborigine, say?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The prelude to a robot revolution.
Running through the stacks at the Library of Alexandria.
A high-tech hit man.
A scientist, a warrior, and a diplomat find killer aliens.
The Singularity, up close and personal.
​


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Very excited about the new cover:

​


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are five extraordinary science fiction short stories that will lead you on a pulse-pounding, mind-expanding ride through robot rebellions, cybernetic assassins, ancient Greek philosophers, alien terrorists... and the Singularity.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

This collection is $1.99 at Amazon.

But it just might be free at Smashwords for a few more days. Not sayin.'

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/319628


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Still free at Smashwords...

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/319628


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Turing's Revenge and Other Stories:

"Turing's Revenge"
Remember Alan Turing's test for artificial intelligence? It simply won't tell you if your robot has a soul. You will have to answer that question on your own... and you'd better get it right.

"To My Dearest Aphrodite"
The Great Library of Alexandria, 246 BC. To save the greatest city in the world, the Library's astronomer must solve a very unusual crime.

"Farewell to Arms"
A biologically enhanced assassin finds that his weapons are useless against a beautiful young woman who works in a shoe store.

"Wise as Serpents"
When humans discovered the alien pavo civilization, they found them to be invisible savage killers. But there is still a chance for peace. Or is there?

"Midgigoroo and the Singularity"
Futurists anxiously await the Singularity - the moment when superhuman intelligence makes the future impossible to predict. But how will others react to it? An Australian Aborigine, say?


----------

